# URGENT INJURY/DISEASE



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

one of my rbp's has white hair growing out of its head and white eyes all the rest are perfect this happend over night he isnt the runt about 6.5-7" runt is about 6" he is swimming fine but not with the shoal, the shoal is fine with no clouded eye are anything this fish is one of my stronger ones picking on other fish inches bigger than him treated the tank with quick cure, the params are fine no acces food, there are planaria but they have been there for a while and dont seem to bother them(they came when i had my arrowana and oscars in the tank and juts havent left) i need some help, thanks in advance








1.is it contagious?
2.can it be cured?
3.what is it?
4. if cureable how?
View attachment 126932

View attachment 126933

View attachment 126934


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know what that is. It looks like some sort of fungal infection. Do you have a hospital tank set up? I would seperate him from the rest if I were you.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

that looks like some kind of fungus i would get the fish in a hospital tank before the others catch it i would buy some fungus meds and keep doing water changes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks will do i will seperate him now


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh*t man.

good to hear u seperated them and i hope u take care of that planaria problem


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

planaria isnt really a big deal. That looks bad though good luck with his recovry man


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

What about those pictures makes you guys think thats planaria? Planaria don't attach themsleves to the fish like that.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i said i had a planaria problem that probably why but i took him out but i was to late there all like that now am treating the tank they all look like thy will pull through will keep updated


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> i said i had a planaria problem that probably why but i took him out but i was to late there all like that now am treating the tank they all look like thy will pull through will keep updated


Damn guy-Sorry to hear about something like this!!!!! Hope you get it all sorted out in time!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trhanks


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

increasing the temp would probably be a good idea.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well posting some treatment pics there eating and doing great but the water must stay like this with the meds for another 6 days







if you guys think im crazy becuse i dint take the toehr fish well they all ended up with it even after i took him out so now the whole tank is a hospital tank :laugh: 
View attachment 126979

View attachment 126980

View attachment 126981


temp raised :nod:

biggest one around 8.5"


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

sorry man hope they pull through!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Melafix / Pimafix combo for that I reckon









Hope they pull through.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

update 1 dead others doing great


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks exactly like what my shoal had in the past and the whole shoal was wiped out by this disease. Besides the white slim, do you see any thick grayish slim build up on their body?
If you look straight at them face to face, it is more noticable.
The wierd thing was that it only affected a fish or two but eventually they drop one by one.
Pimafix and whatever fix isn't going to do any good. Don't waste your money. I've tried fungus guard and that too didn't work. I have not found a cure but I know for certain that it is not fungus.

good luck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope only one died im treating it and its clearing up on the others the one that dies is the one that i have the pics of









srry for you loos i had a entire shoal wiped out to befor these guys








9 and 2 caribe 2 caribe survived tho


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i think my caribe are starting to show signs of the same thing. The have white spots on their face and nothing is working to rid them of this disease


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

My Piranhas had that till one of them died. But my Pleco didn't and he was in the tank with him the whole time.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

frequent water changes as well


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

frequent water changes are all i do. I think im going to start the high salt dosage for the next 6 days or so without a water change


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I have had good luck with the Maracyn I and II its a powder.....


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow just read the thread..Sorry for your loss bob..good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Any updates? hope they pull through.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

QuickCure is a good med but p's are very sensitive to it. Any updates on that first fish pic or is he the one that lost the battle ???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

srry for the wait been sick/busy they are fine but the fish in the 1st pic os the one that lost the battle turns out he was the smallest







the treatment ends tmmrw and i can feed em again







there all fine swimmin more than usu







thanks for all the input :nod:

to add: there colour is way nicer than it was


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good to hear, looked real bad at the beginning.

Good luck man!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> good to hear, looked real bad at the beginning.
> 
> Good luck man!


yeah they did thanks tho


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

wow sorry to see that.
but in the future if you ever see a problem with one fish like that make sure to get it out ASAP. 2 reasons mainly so it doesnt spread and second for the fact that it will be the weakest and sick becoming a meal.

also macacyn works wonders but very expensive
hope everything clears up


----------

